# Decent webcam or camcorder for recording guitar videos?



## Hawkevil (Jan 11, 2014)

I spent a few hours earlier today looking for a decent HD webcam or camcorder but in my price range it's so hard to find any good information. 

I'm looking for something in the £60 range. £70 tops. The best webcam I could find in this area is the Logitech C920 but from the videos I looked at only the framerate was pretty choppy. All webcams seem to have this it seems. Decent clarity in the image but very poor framerate. 

The camcorder I found to be the best was the Kodak Playfull Ze1. This seemed to have the same problem. Decent image clarity but choppy framerate.

I am willing to sacrifice some image clarity for better framerate. Smoother videos seem much better to me rather than choppy ones.

Does anybody know of any webcams or camcorders that have a smoother framerate in this price range or is this just a trait of cheap cameras in general? 

I really don't know much about this side of technology so any help would be great!

It isn't a must, but it would be preferable if I could connect it to my computer for real time playback so I can position myself in shot much more easily. This is why I was kind of going the webcam route but like I said it's not essential


----------



## Tang (Jan 11, 2014)

Honestly? Maybe look for a used Canon t3i. Great video quality and if you ever got into still photography you'd have a backup.


----------



## Hawkevil (Jan 11, 2014)

I just had a quick look on ebay and the ones being sold as used are way out of my price range. I'd love something with that quality but anything that is 1080p and has a nice smooth framerate will do me fine at the moment.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Tang (Jan 11, 2014)

Hawkevil said:


> I just had a quick look on ebay and the ones being sold as used are way out of my price range. I'd love something with that quality but anything that is 1080p and has a nice smooth framerate will do me fine at the moment.
> 
> Thanks anyway.



Oops! I misread your price range from $600-$700. My bad!


----------



## tssb (Jan 11, 2014)

microsoft HD webcam


----------



## tssb (Jan 11, 2014)

EDIT : full HD one on offer : Microsoft Lifecam Studio


----------



## Hawkevil (Jan 11, 2014)

Tang said:


> Oops! I misread your price range from $600-$700. My bad!



Haha, no worries mate.



tssb said:


> EDIT : full HD one on offer : Microsoft Lifecam Studio



I had a look at that one earlier and seemed worse than the Logitech webcam. 

I've just found out that the Kodak Playfull I was looking at can be recorded at 60fps in 720p so I think I may get that.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## tssb (Jan 11, 2014)

Had a second look and noticed they all topped at 30fps, so yes, get that kodak instead then .
Or if you can save a bit more, a GoPro from eBay ?


----------



## tssb (Jan 11, 2014)

Amazon browsing can be dangerous, I'm now considering getting something like this myself.
As such, I've had a look and also found these :

Waterproof [email protected], [email protected]

Another one [email protected], [email protected], with screen

Might be way easier to mount these on the headstock for some action shots


----------

